

Incredible Close-Up Drone Video of an Erupting Volcano in Iceland - shill
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/drone-video-iceland-eruption-bardarbunga-volcano

======
sophacles
Besides amazing videos, is there anything we can learn from having drones get
close to the eruptions?

I can imagine there would be some interesting data that could come from other
sensor packages attached to the drone. Perhaps a frequent sampling rate could
teach us more about the dynamics at play?

